# Universal battery holder (UBH) -fits Ex, KL1, Arc-LS, etc.



## DSpeck (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm offering a new mod - one that will be a new body for the SF Ex/KL1 heads. This way you can use your rechargeable batteries to run either one, and save in batteries pretty quickly.

I plan to make it so that the head will screw on normally, and you will be able to use the tailcap from your E1/e or E2/e bodies as normal. The only functional difference is that the batteries will be different.

I'd like $40.00 each, plus $3.00 for shipping. This is for unanodized aluminum, with an option for brass for $5.00 more.

Please email me if you want one, or post here. I will consider an order to be put in the queue if it's paid. Paypal, please.


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 18, 2002)

Doug,

You may need to take a vacation from work to fill your orders!!!  Great idea of keeping the head and tail stock!

- Don


----------



## DSpeck (Sep 18, 2002)

Yeah, I'm a little concerned about that... I'll try to keep up.






One of the other fellows on the forum wants one like this, so I thought I'd offer it to the rest of the forumites to see if they're interested. The tail threading should not be much more difficult than the head threading, so far as I can tell.


----------



## camisdad (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi DSpeck - what a great thing to offer!

Any data on brightness and on run time? Any pics? I am pretty sure I will want one...


----------



## Silviron (Sep 18, 2002)

Wow, I was going to do that same mod once I got a little more practice in on the lathe!

Also was planning a 4AA setup for the E2.

Great minds think alike. (although I don't quite know how I fit into that category)


----------



## DSpeck (Sep 18, 2002)

I haven't built a prototype yet, so I can't say what the runtime or brightness will be. Another member of the forum has paid for the first one, so he'll have to post about that stuff when he gets it. I don't have a light meter, either, so I can't do scientific tests.

Silviron, you probably fit in with me on the last part of that old saying...the part you DIDN'T quote...


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 18, 2002)

Can you make some that run 3 AA`s?

Edit: aw forget this idea...don`t think it`s necassary.

Ken


----------



## DSpeck (Sep 18, 2002)

I could make one to run 3 or 4AA's if you like. You would likely get more runtime, possibly more brightness. It depends on the regulator. You would find it's kind of long, though, and somewhat unwieldy.

Doug.


----------



## Wolfen (Sep 18, 2002)

Doug, Paypal sent. 

Tim


----------



## Wolfen (Sep 18, 2002)

I get #2 Yea!


----------



## Glow Bug (Sep 18, 2002)

Paypal sent.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Sep 18, 2002)

Runtimes for alkaline and lithium AA are now posted on the other KL1 thread


----------



## revolvergeek (Sep 19, 2002)

I don't have a lightmeter to do a proper test with it when it arrives, but this may give a me good excuse to pick one up???

Any idea when you will be able to start on mine Doug?? Hopefully you will be getting your box of goodies in the next day or two.


----------



## DSpeck (Sep 20, 2002)

Revolvergeek,

Yes, I was hoping to get the box today. Not so, unfortunately. 

I should be able to begin your version this weekend. I have no particular commitments, so I'll be in the shop a lot this weekend, clearing up a bunch of backorders. ...That's the plan, anyway.


----------



## DSpeck (Sep 22, 2002)

Update on the plans for this holder.

Looks like 3x123's are the same length as 2AA's, so the idea is this: holder will be same length, but larger internal diameter to accomodate 123's. The threads at the head will accomodate E1/e, E2/e, KL1, or Arc-LS. The holder will have an insert tube to reduce the inside diameter to fit the 2AA's neatly. I can throw in a small spacer to lift the batteries to work with the Arc head, if requested. The tailcap is still the one from your own Surefire Ex series (not included in price).

The new thing is that I can make some spacers, for 1AA, 1x123, or 2x123. These will allow the user to use anything from 1AA, 2AA, 1,2 or 3 x 123's. These spacers will be $3.00 each extra, and will be available as the complete kit, or whichever sizes you need. This is pretty close to as universal a power source as we're going to get, in this size range, I think.


----------



## Wolfen (Sep 23, 2002)

Sounds Good to me! Thanks Doug!
I'd like the whole kit.


----------



## Glow Bug (Sep 23, 2002)

I need the 2 123 spacer for sure. This really sounds sweet.


----------



## DSpeck (Sep 23, 2002)

No problem guys, just send me the difference to cover the spacers you want, and I'll include them on your orders. Spacers are $3.00 each, as stated above.


----------



## Klaus (Sep 23, 2002)

Hi Doug,

what from are your spacers made ?

Just curious as I had been doing some wooden ones lately which I guess should be fitting the one body I thankfully had the opportunity to order from you





Thx

Klaus


----------



## DSpeck (Sep 23, 2002)

My spacers will be made of delrin, with a brass or aluminum conductive core.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 23, 2002)

Hello Doug,

In your post "Update on the plans for this holder." 

You state: "The threads at the head will accomodate E1/e, E2/e, KL1, or Arc-LS."

Can I correctly infer or deduce that the SF KLx heads will fit on the ARC-LS bodies?

IC-LEDs


----------



## DSpeck (Sep 23, 2002)

Both heads use the same thread size, but there is a difference in the way they connect with the light body. The Arc covers the o-ring much farther, and does not butt up against a shoulder, whereas the Ex head just covers the o-ring, and screws tight against a shoulder on the light body. I will not be putting in a shoulder, so the Arc can fit on the body too. 

My thanks to McGizmo, who found out this useful bit of info, and showed us how to use it!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 23, 2002)

Thanks for your quick reply Doug.

Would the lack of the shoulder on the ARC bodies prevent them from working with the SF KLx heads ?

Or would the SF KLx heads work on ARC bodies in the same way as the ARC heads?

IC-LEDS


----------



## GJW (Sep 23, 2002)

The shoulder should be irrelevant but the internal depth of the KLx head will be the deciding factor.

In the SureFire bodies the batteries sit almost flush with the end of the body. In the Arc bodies they stick out about 1/4".

E1/E2 heads will not fit on Arc bodies because the batteries stick out too far to allow the threads to engage.

Unless the KLx heads have a deeper recess than the E1/E2 heads they simply won't fit.

You might be able to use a KLx head with the Arc 2xAA body using one AA battery and a spacer.


----------



## DSpeck (Sep 24, 2002)

You will need a spacer to lift the batteries from the "SF" position to the "Arc" position. I am including the required spacer with the basic body, as well as the insert tube to reduce the diameter of the inside of the barrel from the 123 diameter to the AA diameter. This will reduce the amount of battery rattle, and make sure the batteries line up properly to make contact with the head.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Sep 24, 2002)

Doug,

PayPal has been sent for 2-complete units, including all spacers for both units.

-Ray-


----------



## Glow Bug (Sep 25, 2002)

This is the setup I intend to try with the KLX . 3.6 volts x 2 Li-Ion AA cells.


----------



## Glow Bug (Sep 26, 2002)

Doug, Paypal sent for extra parts.


----------



## GJW (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey Doug,

Any way of making the body compatible with both the SureFire switch and the Arc clickie?
I can't picture how it would work but maybe your machining magic could accomplish it.


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 26, 2002)

GJW,

I'll take a shot at that question. The SF switch requires a male thread on the body and an internal lip inside the body to function correctly. The Kroll switch requires an internal or female thread in the body. The two thread configurations and dimensional requirements are not compatible. It is a simple either/ or.


----------



## GJW (Sep 26, 2002)

Now that's hardly inventive....

What about two diferent tail sections?
One with a male thread and one with a female thread....
Both of which could thread onto the main body.


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 26, 2002)

Greg,

I'm sure Mr. R. Goldberg will get right on it for you.


----------



## dilettante (Sep 26, 2002)

Hmmm . . . Interesting thread. What I'd like to see is a headlamp adapter for the 2-cell SureFire heads--the G2 head would probably be best because it is probably lighter than the Al heads. I envision something sort of like the Lightwave Illuminator (which uses the Lightwave 2000 flashlight head), except I just want the head mounted to a hinged plate (i.e. NOT on the battery box). I'd want to run a power cord to a rolltop bag that could contain various battery holders be pocketed or hung around the neck. That way your battery options would only be limited by the kind of battery holders you can buy within the voltage specs.


----------



## GJW (Sep 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by McGizmo:
> *Greg,
> 
> I'm sure Mr. R. Goldberg will get right on it for you.
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">The scary part is that I understood that.
(And I thought I was still so young.)


----------



## this_is_nascar (Sep 26, 2002)

Doug, now that it sounds like you have the configurations of what you have to build finalized, when to you think you'll start making them? As you know, I ordered 2-complete kits and was wondering on an approximate build/delivery date.


----------



## DSpeck (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, I knew it. This mod is getting out of hand...



The mod is going to go with the finalized idea of the standard Ex tailcap. If I keep changing things, or making this infinitely versatile, it'll get infinitely expensive... ;P

So, to recap: full kit = body + 3 spacers + lifter. 

Battery capacity: any of AA, 2AA, A, 2A, 123, 2x123, 3x123. 

Heads: E1x, E2x, KL1, Arc-LS. 

Tailcap: E1x/E2x.

Materials: Aluminum or brass (brass extra mat'l cost)

People, that's versatility! If you want a standard Maglight 2AA tailcap to fit, it is an either/or proposition, just like McGizmo suggested. The Mag tailcap would be exposed, no guard, just like the SF tailcap.

To make a tailcap adapter for this mod, so it could take both tailcap types, IS possible, but it would be an extra $50.00 just for that part... :|





BTW, I'm not into headlamps, so I'll leave those mods to someone else.


----------



## DSpeck (Sep 26, 2002)

I should be able to begin building them in the next week and a half. I have another mod in front of this lot, then I can get to building the UBH's(Universal Battery Holders.) Sorry it can't be sooner, but it's only fair to build the mods in the order of orders received.


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 26, 2002)

Doug,

I just want one of the tail cap adapters, in quartz please.





......... good thing he's way up in Canada........ he he .............. Ouch!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 27, 2002)

DSpeck,

I have been following this thread with interest. If I may be so bold as to suggest o-rings as grips for your UBH. McGizmo was suggesting using one of them in the Arc Tail Switch thread and it reminded me of the SureFire M1 above. I have started another thread asking about fitting the M1 with a KL1 head.You can see the similarity in design between the KL1 head with its four rings and the M1 body with its 4 o-rings. If you saw fit to add two sets of four o-ring grooves to your UBH (spaced similarly to the knurling on the Arc 2AA pack) I think you would have a real winner in the aesthetically pleasing AND functionality department. Imagine it paired to the KL1 head. I understand if this would add too much to the time or cost involved. It would however, remove the need for knurling. Just an idea I couldn't resist sharing.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## DSpeck (Sep 27, 2002)

Galavanter, I could make the body with some O-rings if you want to order one like that. These are all made one-at-a-time, so if you like we can work out an O-ring design that pleases you. Please email me with a pattern that you like, and I'll let you know my feeling on the design. We can figure something out. 

Please keep in mind that I don't have anodizing capability, so the aluminum will be uncoloured, just the bare metal.


----------



## revolvergeek (Sep 27, 2002)

Doug, 

Did your box ever show up yet????? I am starting to worry about it.


----------



## DSpeck (Sep 27, 2002)

No, it hasn't shown up yet, and the mail has already come today. I was giving it until today to arrive, and then I would start worrying. Now, it's time to start worrying. When did you send it off? It should have been here long since, I think. Most importantly, what did you write on it for Customs declaration?


----------



## brightnorm (Oct 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by McGizmo:
> *Greg,
> 
> I'm sure Mr. R. Goldberg will get right on it for you.
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Unfortunately, I understood it too!

Brightnorm


----------



## TOB9595 (Oct 13, 2002)

Anything happening on this yet. I've bought some of Doug's work. It's mighty fine




(wordier than BTTT)


----------



## Alan (Oct 13, 2002)

Please advise if the project is in action or on hold. I plan to get one too.

Alan


----------



## DSpeck (Oct 13, 2002)

The plan is in progress. I will be working on another prototype Monday of this week. The first one didn't work out right.



Alan, please email me if you want one.


----------



## Alan (Oct 14, 2002)

Doug, email sent. Thanks.

Alan


----------



## DSpeck (Oct 22, 2002)

Here is an update with PICTURES!

I've managed to make a couple of the items, one a prototype in aluminum, the other a production model in brass. The full set of spacers is not yet complete for the brass one, but it's OK otherwise.

Here to whet your appetites -new pix!










Here's the whole family:





The whole family again:





The spacer set (not including the 1AA):





And just to prove it works with different battery configs and light heads:


----------



## McGizmo (Oct 22, 2002)

Doug,

Those are very nice!! I like the second O-ring for the Arc skirt! great design and well executed!

- Don


----------



## Darell (Oct 22, 2002)

Yes sir! The second O-ring would make the LS head quite stable, and keep crap from getting up in there. You're all over this stuff, Doug. What did CPF ever do without you?

(Don - does it seem like I'm just following you around the forum like a puppy dog lately?)


----------



## Glow Bug (Oct 22, 2002)

Doug, very nice work!


----------



## JollyRoger (Oct 22, 2002)

Great job, Doug! I like the knurling, although it seems a bit ouchy....looks perfect, though!

(darell, don, I'm following both of you around!)


----------



## revolvergeek (Oct 22, 2002)

Very nice Doug!! I am very eager to get my hands on one.


----------



## McGizmo (Oct 22, 2002)

Doug,

Now that you have a 3x123 holder, if you have a KL1 handy, maybe you can get a run time for us? Jolly Roger was going to get around to it but he's been busy following Darell around.





Again, great job! 

- Don


----------



## Wolfen (Oct 22, 2002)

Great job Doug!


----------



## Glow Bug (Oct 23, 2002)

Looks like you have all the bases are covered The battery adapters are look great too.


----------



## DSpeck (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone! 

The knurling is all flattened off, so no ouchies, JollyRoger. As for the 2nd O-ring, that's exactly what it's for, Darell.

Don, my KL series is still on backorder, so it'll be a couple of weeks before I get them.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Oct 23, 2002)

So when will these be available to those of us that ordered already?


----------



## brightnorm (Oct 23, 2002)

My gosh Doug,

Those are utterly gorgeous! I have a lovely girlfriend, but she would be terribly insulted to know that I consider those mods just as beautiful, in that special way that non-Flashaholics will never understand! 

You know I ordered and Paypalled for one complete kit already. Could I Paypal for a second kit, or are you getting so overloaded that it's one to a customer at this point?

Brightnorm


----------



## brightnorm (Oct 23, 2002)

In a moment of sheer greediness, I just paypalled you for a second complete set. I couldn't help it; those pictures made me do it!

Brightnorm


----------



## DSpeck (Oct 24, 2002)

I'm hoping to be able to produce a couple of these per week, now that things have settled down at school. I'll be working on a couple today. Don't worry, I will get them to you all as soon as I can...


----------



## GJW (Oct 25, 2002)

Ok, now who here has an anodizing source?
Come on people....
Somebody here has access to some quality anodizing facilities.


----------



## MY (Oct 26, 2002)

Is your price in U.S. or Canadian dollars? 

I would like to order a full set.


----------



## Roy (Oct 26, 2002)

I to, would like ot order a complete set. Price in US Dollars?


----------



## DSpeck (Oct 27, 2002)

I have been thinking that I could offer anodizing for these at a premium. It would cost about another $8.00 each or so. I would have to have all of them done at once, so nobody would get one untill the whole group was done. (This applies to Aluminum ones only, of course.)

There is a fairly high minimum cost for the batch/setting up fee for the order, so I'd need to have the money in advance. Would those who want the UBH's to be HA III anodized (natural colour) please email me? Don't send money until it's clear this is a go. I'll inform everyone who has a paid order when the decision is made. I'll give it until the end of next week, say Nov 3rd, for all to respond.

BTW, thanks to all who have ordered from me!


----------



## DSpeck (Oct 27, 2002)

Prices are all in US dollars. 

Here's the complete rundown:

Basic body (in bare clean Al) - $40.00. Includes adapter tube to make 123-> AA size, plus spacer to lift batteries to fit Arc-LS (if needed).

Brass body - $5.00 extra.

Spacers - $3.00 each, or $9.00 for full set. These are: 1AA, 1x123, 2x123. Order whichever spacers you need if you don't need the full set.

Shipping to US: $3.00.

Totals then are Aluminum full kit $52.00, Brass full kit $57.00. 

Paid orders are considered cofirmed, and Paypal to this address [email protected] is preferred.

I have just decided to offer HA III for the Al kit for an extra $8.00 IF I CAN GET ENOUGH ORDERS for it. Don't send the extra for this until I can confirm that it will be offered. As I said above, I have to have a minimum number to do, so I can spread the cost of the anodizing out. Decision will be made next weekend after I hear from the orderees(?) this week. I'll let everyone who expressed an interest in it know the decision next weekend.

(Please state in Paypal order exactly what you are ordering, so as to keep it all straight).

My delivery times are about 5 weeks out right now, so please be aware of that. The anodizing order may add a week or two, I'm not sure.

Thanks!


----------



## camisdad (Oct 27, 2002)

OK I cracked... paypal sent for a full aluminum kit _ I would love HA III as well. Many thanks! Best - Michel


----------



## TOB9595 (Oct 29, 2002)

Full set ordered for me


----------



## DSpeck (Oct 29, 2002)

Errr, haven't seen an email from you, TOB9595. Have you sent me anything via email? Might want to resend if you have. With or without the HA option? Paid orders are considered confirmed.

Thanks!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Oct 29, 2002)

I just hope you're not going to hold up the orders that have been placed already to wait and hear back concerning the HA.


----------



## DSpeck (Oct 30, 2002)

Nope, I'm not. I am batching the UBH bodies, so they will be done sooner. I am also doing other stuff on the side when I need a change, so things proceed...


----------



## DSpeck (Nov 4, 2002)

OK, folks, here's the hard anodizing results. Only one person not interested, so it's going ahead. This batch (AND ONLY THIS BATCH) will have the HA III anodizing. For those who ordered brass, but want to change to the Al HA3, no problem. For those who kept to their original brass order, no problem. For those who want the HA3, it will add a little to the delivery date, but I think it will be worth it.

NOW, would those who wanted the HA please send me the extra money this week. For those who have not ordered yet, but want to now that the finish can have the HA, please order in the next week to 10 days. You should include the extra $8.00 for the HA with your order. I will not likely be offering the HA again, unless I get orders for over 10 of these things again. This is a one-time (or very limited) offer. Any orders I get in the future will be unanodized, unless I suddenly get a rush of orders, as I did this time.

Thanks for the very warm response from everyone regarding this mod!


----------



## Glow Bug (Nov 4, 2002)

Additional money sent.


----------



## r2 (Nov 4, 2002)

Count me in (paypal sent):

1 Al tube w/HA and the Arc head lifter.

No spacers for me.

This thing looks great! I can't wait!

- Russ


----------



## PeterM (Nov 4, 2002)

Switching from brass to HA3 Al.


----------



## PeterM (Nov 4, 2002)

How cool would it be to cut 3 grooves, arranged lengthwise around the body, in the knurling, just big enough to flush mount a tritium tube from a glowring in each one and cover with a small pool of clear epoxy. I wonder if the stock is thick enough to not break through.


----------



## aso (Nov 4, 2002)

Paypal sent!!!


----------



## TOB9595 (Nov 4, 2002)

OK Paypal sent for real this time



Stay away for a few days and now HA3. Boy o boy! The KL3 won't fit on this, right? Why does everyone refer to klx then?
I have to reread threads about the kl series. I thought kl1 was for 6 volt max. kl3 for 9 volt max.
Kl1 on the sf all but m6, just about and kl3 will fit on my scorpion and g2.
I need a spreadsheet for this.


----------



## Wolfen (Nov 5, 2002)

Doug.
After much consideration and consternation I decided on going HA. Paypal sent. 

Please, before 2003??????????


----------



## DSpeck (Nov 6, 2002)

As far as I've been able to tell, the KL1 fits only on the Ex series. The KL2 and 3 fit the larger (1") bodied lights, which is all the rest but the M6. My mistake, I'll change the thread title. KL1 is supposed to work on 3-9 Volts. If I'm wrong, somebody please correct me. This UBH will fit the KL1, not the KL2 or 3.

I plan to have a bunch done by the end of next week, can't this week as I have a big assignment due. I intend to spend much of this coming weekend in the shop, catching up on orders. I've had several orders come in after the announcement of the HA, which is great! Keep 'em coming in, I'll be happy to make the UBH's. Eventually I hope to earn enough making these and other mods that I'll be able to afford a small milling machine. Sherline here I come! Then the light cases don't have to be round...


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 13, 2002)

How are things progressing Doug?


----------



## DSpeck (Nov 14, 2002)

Progress report:

I have a batch size of approx. 27 lights going through the process(!!!). So far, they are turned down to external dimensions, and all are knurled. I have 6 that are threaded at the head end, and drilled for the battery compartment. The rest are ready to go through that process next. 

I spent about 12 hours in the shop over 2 days last weekend. I will be spending more time in the shop this weekend. 

Overall, I am making progress...






BTW, if anyone is interested, I have one extra brass body than was ordered, and I have one Al body with a "spontaneous design change" that will be a 1 or 2 AA body only (i.e. too small for 123's). If anyone wants either or both of these, please email me at [email protected]. The AA-only light will be $45.00 anodized (plus shipping) with the 1AA spacer included no charge. First come, first served. 

Any further questions, please feel free to email.


----------



## Zhang Fei (Nov 14, 2002)

Trying to get in on this too.

Email sent.

ZF


----------



## DSpeck (Nov 14, 2002)

The "spontaneous design change"



UBH is spoken for. The extra brass light is not yet claimed. (It will be the normal price). 

The brass UBH's will be a little different, since I had to start with hex stock on them. There will be a small hexagonal band around the barrel of the light just below the head, to act as an anti-roll device. Since they don't have anodizing, the brass UBH's needed something to snazz them up a bit...


----------



## George Orl (Nov 14, 2002)

See my email questions on brass UBH. Great idea.


----------



## r2 (Nov 18, 2002)

Has anyone done runtime tests on the KL1 with 3x123 and 2xAA?

- Russ


----------



## Klaus (Nov 18, 2002)

@r2 - this has been covered in other threads - just do a search on KL1

@doug - any news to report ?


----------



## r2 (Nov 18, 2002)

I've searched a few times but haven't been able to find the right threads. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks,

Russ


----------



## DSpeck (Nov 19, 2002)

Nothing new to report today. I have 3 tests and a lab report this week, so shop time will be limited. I will get into the shop this weekend, and get lots more done, I promise.


----------



## lemlux (Nov 19, 2002)

Klaus and r2:

I have reread the other threads and Surefire's site about whether the KL1 will or will not handle up to 9 volts.

I see that early-on McGizmo asserts that the KL1 will handle 9 volts, but that was early enough that Don's information sources may have been less than definitive.

As one who fried his initial April vintage ARC LSS on 4.5 V in a Scorpion body, I would like to hear from someone who has actually run the KL1 on 3 @ 123's. 

(Klaus -- you devil you -- You made me buy one of these UBH full kits in Brass also. You'll get yours first, though.)


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Nov 19, 2002)

Doug is also working on a 2C pack for my Arc LS among all those UBHs. Looks like he got swamped with orders, which is no surprise.


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by lemlux:
> *Klaus and r2:
> 
> I have reread the other threads and Surefire's site about whether the KL1 will or will not handle up to 9 volts.
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">This is something I've been trying to confirm since the KL-1 first came out. 

I suppose one of us will simply have to try it, possibly sacrificing a KL1 to the cause.

BTW, Lemlux, do you think it might be safe to run the ARC SLS on three alkalines? (I assume you fried yours with nimh's, which provided more current than the LS could handle?)

Since we're bucking up against power and efficiency limitations of common LEDs and batteries, I find the 1W SE's very interesting. They seem to have more bang for the buck, ie: more efficient. I think it was Mr. Bulk who observed that they competed surprisingly well against the 5 Watter's.

Are our modders working aggresively with these units? 

Brightnorm


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 19, 2002)

Brightnorm,

I have had the KL1 on a 3 cell body for a while but granted, I don't run it a long time at once. Jolly Roger ran one set of batteries through the UBH version that I gave him on a KL1 with no damage. Perhaps we can get the ever lurking masked man of SF to comment himself. I'll go outside and turn on the PK beacon. 

- Don


----------



## lemlux (Nov 19, 2002)

brightnorm:

I fried the April vintage ARC LSS with a 123 and an alkaline or lithium AA (I forget the AA chemistry in my partially supressed memory) (a 123 and an AA are what fit with a Scorpion body.)

Peter told me that the original ARC LS circuitry could handle 6 volts, but that the regulation turned off and did a straight pass-through of current above 3.2 volts or so. This early LSS was no LGI in the heat-sinking department.

I don't know about the LS2 circuity or about my 500 mA Hybrid circuitry. My two 500 mA hybrids start going into moon mode after about 10 minutes of 2AA alkaline runtime, so I use them only with NiMH's at the moment. It would be nice to be able to run them with 3 alkalines.


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 19, 2002)

Hi guys,

Butting in again........ I quote:

"Don,

I confirm KL1 will accept maximum 3 SF123A (9VDC) cells.
Didn't I confirm this before??!!?

pk"

I think this will put this issue to bed again; at least until it is lost in the archives. I feel guilty taking his time from designing and dreaming up tomorrow's flashlight wonders!

On the subject of the 1W SE. With a BadBoy 400 (not 500) and the LED in an E1e using the bezel's reflector, this LED will compete favorably with any LED format using like power and will even throw as far as the 5W unless the 5W is in a large format reflector. I speak from unscientific observation which is certainly limited to the LED lights that I have at my disposal.

- Don


----------



## lemlux (Nov 19, 2002)

McGizmo:

Thanks for the definitive report on the 3 * 123 capability of the KL1. Feel free to transfer guilt to Brightnorm and me.

Is the E1E reflector the same as the E2 (which I have)? I didn't realize that the business end of the BB400 differed from the BB500.


----------



## Wolfen (Nov 19, 2002)

Anybody working on a 1w SE E1 ?


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 19, 2002)

LemLux,

Yes the E2e and E1e share the same reflector and head; interchangeable. The reason I specified BB400 is that the LED is only being slightly over driven at 400 mA as opposed to the higher 500 mA. This is still an advantage over the likes of the Arc LS1 and the KL1 which are being driven closer to spec (350 mA). 

For what it's worth, I found that the 1W HD was reasonably focused with the rear of the LED slug plane in the same plane as the backside of the reflector bulkhead plane. The SE tightened up and became the winner by dropping the LED back about .028" further into the reflector. Originally, I did this with a very thin shim washer and now have gone to a slight recess in the face of the modules I've been making. I have now seen good results with cyan, red and white 1W side emitters. The stippled SF reflectors are very kind to the what would otherwise be reflected, imperfections and artifacts that are being brodcast from the LED itself. The collimator passes these on in the projected beam.

If I could come by a high flux blue/white SE in both 1 and 5 watts, I'd put the 1W in an E1e at 400 mA and the 5W in a E2e/Turbo at 700 mA and put the rest of my LED lights in the drawer. Oh, except my McLux that's always on my belt but it's not a throw light at all.

- Don

*EDIT: Sorry Doug, we be off topic here..................*


----------



## lemlux (Nov 21, 2002)

Don:

Appreciate your clear explanation.

Some of you may not realize that your KL1 and UBH mated to your e series tailcap will leave you only one tail cap short of two lights.

LPS sells the following LOTC's for $16 each with free shipping:

Z52 HA
Z53 Gun Metal
Z54 Black

It just occurred to me to order one today, but I won't receive my brass UBH kit until next week at the earliest anyhow.

This "extra" tailcap will come in particularly handy once McGizmo and dat2Zip start accepting and delivering orders for Don's $29 adapters that mate SF Standard 2 & 3 cell Bezel to E bodies or Doug's UBH's.

Edit -- Doug: have you considered making the equivalent of A19 extenders for your UBH (or stock E2's) that would mate bezel to body rather than body to tailcap? (This positioning would avoid the too-small-for-battery ID at the tailcap end of the body.)


----------



## r2 (Nov 21, 2002)

I found them! Brock posted some runtimes with 2xAA for alkaline and NiMH:

http://www.uwgb.edu/nevermab/battery.htm

There is a tab at the bottom for "Surefire KL Series" which you need to select. I missed it when I was searching before.

I also tracked down the 3x123 thread:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=3;t=003378

Executive summary: alkalines have trouble keeping up in a 2xAA setup, but NiMH (and probably lithiums) work well. 3x123 works and gives 6-6.5 hours in regulation.

- Russ


----------



## GJW (Nov 22, 2002)

These are the LOTC that are now standard on the entire E-series.

http://www.lagger-pro.com/sfopenin.htm


----------



## George Orl (Nov 22, 2002)

Ordered a tail cap among other items from Lagger-pro.com 11-20 and got 11-22 for my brass UBH that I ordered recently. Purchased SF items in past from them, free shipping, good service, average prices. Like their web site set up / organization.


----------



## r2 (Nov 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by lemlux:
> *Don:
> LPS sells the following LOTC's for $16 each with free shipping:
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Just to clarify--are these the part numbers for the standard tailcaps on the E2e? I'm not familiar with LPS--could you post a URL? I'm interested in picking up one of these for my UBH.

Thanks,

Russ


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by lemlux:
> *McGizmo:
> 
> Thanks for the definitive report on the 3 * 123 capability of the KL1. Feel free to transfer guilt to Brightnorm and me.
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Guilt readily accepted

Brightnorm


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 24, 2002)

Do you have a status on these Doug?


----------



## DSpeck (Nov 25, 2002)

OK, here's the Monday status update:

Spent lots of time in the shop this weekend. All of the head ends are threaded, and all of the bodies are drilled to accept the batteries. Drilling = TEDIOUS JOB!




I managed to get one tail end done, and checked out for function. 

Two rejects from the threading on the head end, so I'll have to run another small batch through to the same point as the rest.

Next steps: Thread all of the tail ends, and then finish the outsides of the units. Then they'll be done. Of course, that still ends up being another hour per unit to completion...


----------



## DSpeck (Nov 26, 2002)

Hi, all,

This is the situation. I have several parts through almost to completion, but I keep getting orders in. I love getting orders in, believe me! However, since I have to send the whole group of UBH's in for anodizing all at once, each time I get another order it pushes back the time I send them in. Not fair for the guys who ordered early.

So, in light of that, I am setting a cutoff date of 11pm Nov 27 (EST), 2002. All orders received by that time will be sent in with this anodizing batch. All orders received after that point will have to go into the next batch, which will not be done until after the Christmas season (ie. in the New Year). 

I'm sure everyone will understand, as I can only do so much, and those who ordered in September have been very patient, which I appreciate very much! I am not stopping production on the UBHs by any means, I am just closing the first batch. There will be no difference between batches, so no need to order in the first batch just to get a "collector's item"...








Thanks for everyone's patience so far, you've all been great.


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Nov 26, 2002)

I was wondering when you were going to implement a cutoff date.





I am not going to hold my breath after you mail mine. I seem to have gotten onto a 'subersives' list, since I got my Mandrake Linux powerpack Subcription CDs direct from France. All Mail parcels to me, are now delayed for some mysterious reason. (1 week for domestic priority mail is a bit suspicious to me.)


----------



## lemlux (Nov 26, 2002)

I have a great idea!

If you finish the brass items first while batching the aluminums, your average shipping date can be earlier and you could extend your cutoff date.





(A sincerely helpful suggestion from a brass adapter customer



)

(Or in CPF terms, "enLIGHTened self interest"



)


----------



## Roy (Nov 26, 2002)

Would it be practical/possible to make an adapter that would allow a 6P/G2/KL-3 sized head to fit on the UBH? In brass?

*ADDED:* 

I second Lemlux's motion!


----------



## lemlux (Nov 26, 2002)

Roy:

Re the adapter head, won't McGizmo's $29 HA SF standard 2-3 cell bezel to E series body adapter to be offered through Dat2Zip's Sandwich Shop be satisfactory? 

Brass would seem to be considerably more desireable only if you could source a brass Bezel. (Unless you have a black SF Bezel and don't relish a third color.)


----------



## Roy (Nov 26, 2002)

Lemlux,

I did not see the adapter that you were refering to.

I'll be using a HA KL-1 and tail cap on the brass UBH, so I figured a brass adapter would not be noticed.


----------



## lemlux (Nov 26, 2002)

Roy:

Here's the thread about the other adapter. 

(I don't understand why you think you'll need this adapter for your KL1. You'd need it for a KL3 or a P6x, P9x, or N2.)

This will give you something else to anxiously await.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=14;t=000562#000038


----------



## Roy (Nov 26, 2002)

I had in mind using the larger heads on the UBH. That would allow almost any SF head to be used on the UBH. I invision a fitted case holding the UBH, all the various battery adapters, head adapters, and light heads. Open the case and assemble the flashlight needed at the moment!




Kinda James Bondish!!


----------



## DSpeck (Nov 26, 2002)

Roy, I could make you a brass adapter if you wanted one. Email me and we'll work out details. James Bond, eat your heart out...


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 26, 2002)

Butting in here





Roy,

I think you have the right idea. It's kind of like a 35 mm camera bag where you have a couple of bodies and a bunch of lenses and adapters





Doug,

If you want, I can e-mail you a dwg with the dimensions for the adapter. You can snag the function critical dimensions and get creative elsewhere.





- Don


----------



## lemlux (Nov 26, 2002)

Doug:

If Don is helping you build brass versions of his adapter for Roy, I'd marginally prefer to have mine in Brass than HA also. (My E2 and extra tailcap are each gunmetal while my KL1 is HA.)


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Nov 26, 2002)

Now *why* do I hear the sound of saliva, dripping into a bunch of 55 gallon drums???


----------



## lemlux (Nov 26, 2002)

Charles Bradshaw:

What makes you think we don't have portable dentist's vacuums along side our monitors?


----------



## DSpeck (Nov 26, 2002)

Aieeeee! No more no more no more! I can't take it! I'll be shipping off 150 piece absolutely universal battery holders with an adapter for every light ever made, all in matching anodize (HA3, of course), in about 25 years, in fitted briefcases, each weighing 90lbs. Satisfied? Oh, boy, I can hear the dental vacuums being turned up high now!









Of course, by 25 years from now, the lights will run for 6 weeks straight at 500 lumens from a 5mm LED, using a button cell. But I'm not holding my breath...





BTW this is a JOKE! No such plans for anything like this is even remotely being planned, thought of, or hinted at.









**But it would be kind of cool... wouldn't it!



**


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Nov 27, 2002)

LOL!! I couldn't resist referring to *extreme* Pavlov's Syndrome, after seeing Roy's post.

Only reason I am chiming in here, is that my Arc LS 2C pack is being anodized with all the first batch UBHs.


----------



## DSpeck (Nov 28, 2002)

OK, folks. The deadine has passed, and I won't be able to accept any more orders (for any type of mod) until the New Year. Just getting the current batch out by Christmas is going to take all my time... but I will be happy to accept orders beginning right away in 2003. I'd like to thank everyone who has placed an order for one of my mods this year, and to let you all know that the money has gone to a good cause - lots of lights and soon, a small milling machine! Yaayy!


----------



## Klaus (Nov 29, 2002)

Doug,

I think most folks having ordered in September with an announced waiting time of 6 weeks would be indeed happy to get their product ASAP - actually we already had a deadline way back then - so this week was the second deadline which somewhat makes sense in regards to the HA III anodizing - but still I can´t really say I´m too happy having a KL1 and tailswitch and no battery housing to run it off





Might I propose that you finish and ship following the dates you got the PayPal payments in ? Really anxious to get mine before christmas.

Brass versions is a different story though





Klaus


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by Charles Bradshaw:
> *LOL!! I couldn't resist referring to extreme Pavlov's Syndrome, after seeing Roy's post....*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I was almost literally salivating. The excitement and desire for all these goodies in myself and other Flashaholics is amazing. 

We are a large group of intelligent, generally sane and decent individuals, quite rational, steady citizens...but just look at us when it comes to flashlights! There is simply no way that our obsession can be understood by "outsiders", no matter how well meaning, as I discovered yesterday at Thanksgiving dinner with close friends who exchanged "there he goes again" looks when I started in on flashlights.

Sorry, WAYYYY off topic.

Brightnorm


----------



## George Orl (Nov 30, 2002)

I am very excited about receiving my ordered brass UBH to become an E3/K1 and use a high intensity bulb for 200+lumens. Not located appropriate lamp that will fit yet. May use E2C adapter mod to G2 head instead. Have K1/extra tailpiece, just awaiting UBH and lamp/or adapter for my 2 lights. 

Brightnorm: I get comments all the time from friends and even my own family about being the flashlight nerd. They think I am crazy when it comes to my flashlights. I am glad to hear that I am not alone. But I will say, when they need light, who do you think they call?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by Klaus:
> *Doug,
> 
> I think most folks having ordered in September with an announced waiting time of 6 weeks would be indeed happy to get their product ASAP - actually we already had a deadline way back then - so this week was the second deadline which somewhat makes sense in regards to the HA III anodizing - but still I can´t really say I´m too happy having a KL1 and tailswitch and no battery housing to run it off
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I'm getting anxious as well. I'm tryinng to be understanding, knowing the demands of a college student, plus the fact that the HA was not originally part of deal at first, however it has been quite a long time. It seems like everyone's unit has to wait for all other to finish one process before moving on to another, rather than just pumping these things out as they were ordered. I would imagine with the HA, they'd have to be done in batches, not one by one.


----------



## Zhang Fei (Dec 1, 2002)

Personally, I can wait. This is being done in someone's spare time, amidst school and work and real life. He just said it's going to take all his spare time to get them out by Christmas. I would think that right now, support would be more constructive than anything else. This guy is bringing to us essentially, the first HA E3 type body on the market, that I know of. That's something that this and other groups have been clamoring for since the introduction of the E2, if not before. I would prefer Doug to do this big project right and feel good about it so that he will continue to do big projects, or any projects at all for that matter, well into the future.

ZF


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Dec 1, 2002)

As Doug mentioned, the anodizing must be done as a batch, or it becomes prohibitively expensive.

Brightnorm, The custom 2C pack for the Arc LS is the 2nd Mod I have ordered, and first from Doug.

I am glad Doug implemented a cutoff date, or we would never get our orders.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 2, 2002)

@Zhang Fei - you are right - maybe I´m just too spoiled - on the other side - the UBH is such a great idea that impatience is inevitable





Klaus


----------



## DSpeck (Dec 2, 2002)

Thanks for understanding folks. I do have college demands, but I am going to get more stuff done this week, and this weekend, too. This past weekend I was unable to get into the shop, but I have an undemanding week coming up, so that should let me into the shop a fair bit. Hang in there, it won't be too much longer...


----------



## CiTY (Dec 2, 2002)

I would rather see Doug do a great job, than rush this. I have enough lights on hand to keep me happy, I know some of you fellow members think differently. But to each his own.




Ting


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by CiTY:
> *I would rather see Doug do a great job, than rush this. I have enough lights on hand to keep me happy, I know some of you fellow members think differently. But to each his own.
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I agree. Do it right the first time and make sure each configuration works properly.

Klaus, since you have a KL-1 with no home (body), I may have a spare E2E body that I could lend you. I'll see what I have lying around.


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by Charles Bradshaw:
> *.....Brightnorm, The custom 2C pack for the Arc LS is the 2nd Mod I have ordered, and first from Doug...*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Charles,

Any idea what sort of runtime to expect from that?

Brightnorm


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Dec 3, 2002)

It should be at least double Lithium 2AA config, Brightnorm. My Arc LSes are rev1 circuits. I ordered it for an additional battery option.


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by Charles Bradshaw:
> *It should be at least double Lithium 2AA config, Brightnorm. My Arc LSes are rev1 circuits. I ordered it for an additional battery option.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Thanks Charles.

BN


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by George Orl:
> *.
> ....I am glad to hear that I am not alone......
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Of course you're not alone. You're surrounded by almost 3,000 other fellow-obsessives!

BN


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Dec 6, 2002)

2929 at the moment, and only 05 DEC 2002.


----------



## Wolfen (Dec 6, 2002)

Doug, Are you going to mark the UBHs? Serial number and your initials maybe? All the parts or just the battery tube?

I'm hoping for a 1w SE head and a 5w SE (both white)for the UBH.


----------



## Roy (Dec 7, 2002)

What would I need to get inorder to have a 9v head and lamp assembly that will fit on the UBH+Ex-Standard adapter? I saw the turbo head, but I don't want to spend that much. Something in the 100-200 lumen range. I have a KL3 en route.


----------



## DSpeck (Dec 7, 2002)

Roy, I assume you would need the P91 LA for the standard head. They run off 3x123, and in the range of lumens you are looking for.

Wolfen, I won't be marking the bodies in any way. If you want them for Christmas this year, they'll be sterile (no markings at all). If you want them marked, I could try to find somebody who does laser engraving, but it would end up well after Christmas. They were never intended to be marked.


----------



## Wolfen (Dec 8, 2002)

Laser engraved? Sounds good. Just kidding, sterile is fine with me.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 9, 2002)

Any news ? Sorry for bugging - Klaus


----------



## DSpeck (Dec 9, 2002)

Here's your weekly progress update...I did get into the shop some last week, and made some definite progress: all the current bodies are cut to length and the tail ends are turned down to size and length, and are grooved for the O-ring. Next comes the tail-end threading, and boring out the tail-end for clearance, then the outsides will be finished and the lights will be ready to go to the anodizers. 

Unfortunately, this week is exams, so the next time I will be able to get into the shop is Thursday. I'll have to be reviewing for the exams until then. Please take this into account.


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanks for the update, Doug. Best of luck on the exams!


----------



## monanza (Dec 9, 2002)

Has anyone tried the Quest A size NiMH (HE A 2800Y - 2800 mAH)? With Doug's UBH these would (theoretically) provide better performance than the 2AA configuration. The A has the length of an AA and the width of a 123. Seems like a good match.

Cheers.


----------



## DSpeck (Dec 10, 2002)

monanza, I don't think anyone has had the chance yet.



They should fit fine, though, as the UBH will fit 2 AA for length, and 123s for diameter.


----------



## monanza (Dec 10, 2002)

Hey Doug,

It really is finals week for you isn't it



! I was hoping that someone has tried the 'HE A 2800Y' in some other application so that we can get an idea of their quality.

I guess I'll go ahead and order a few to check them out. Hopefully I'll be able to post some results on them a week or two after I get your fine UBH.

Cheers.


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Dec 15, 2002)

{bump} Waiting for update.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh yes - and hopefully the exam was passed with an A+++

Klaus


----------



## DSpeck (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks for the good wishes, folks. I did pretty well on the exams, as far as I could tell. (Results haven't been posted on-line yet).

UBH update for this week: Good progress made this weekend. So far, 25 units (incl. 3 brass) are ready for the last step, which is finishing the outside. All have been tested for functioning with 2AA and with 1x123 with the E1 head, with complete success. From the looks of things, I can likely get the order to the anodizer this week, but that means I can't send them before Christmas.






I still have to make 6 more UBH's(incl 1 brass) to complete the order, unfortunately. That will go faster than 25, of course, but it will take me a couple of 8+ hour days to do them. It looks like another busy week...

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays/(your seasonal celebration here), to all. I'll report again next Monday, or if something significant happens during the week.


----------



## lemlux (Dec 16, 2002)

Doug:

Glad the exams went well.





Do you think that Klaus, two unnamed brass UBH purchasers, and I may be lucky and have our brass units mailed on the same day the aluminum UBH's make it to the anodizer?


----------



## Klaus (Dec 16, 2002)

Uh-Oh - Please NOOOO - this would mean my UBH wouldn´t come in HAIII - better wait for AFTER the anodizing for me too Doug





But another question - those remaining aluminum UBH´s to be made - will these be HA-III anodized as well - which means the ready 25 will need to wait for those to be finished too before going to the anodize - or are these the only ones without anodize ?

And great you think you passed the exams well

Best regards and happy x-mas to you and all those other soon-to-be UBH-owners - known and unkownwise

Klaus


----------



## lemlux (Dec 16, 2002)

Doug:

I'm confused. I didn't think Brass could be anodized (I still don't recall coming across anodized brass) Maybe I only thought Klaus' unit was brass.

If you are HAIII anodizing any brass units, I'll go for it also.

If not, I imagine the cognoscenti are having a good chuckle.


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Dec 16, 2002)

Guys, there is also one 2C pack for the Arc LS that is supposed to go to the anodizer in this batch (mine).


----------



## Klaus (Dec 16, 2002)

@lemlux - no brass for me - I considered it initially but went for Aluminum - when Doug later-on came with the HA-III option I JUMPED for it in a heartbeat - will go nice with the HA-III KL1 head and the HA-III tailcap I have waiting.

AArrrggghhhh - and where are the nice proto pics Doug had posted in the thread earlier (just wanted to look them up to at least have a pic for x-mas) - ALL GONE - replaced by small nasty little red x-es - DOUG - if your image host is down pls email them to me nd I will host them for you - and not even a special treatment I can bribe Doug for with the batch-necessity for the anodizing - oh my -





Klaus


----------



## Roy (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## DSpeck (Dec 17, 2002)

The brass UBH's will likely go out at the same time the Al units go to the anodizer, so the people ordering brass units will get theirs first.

Brass does not get anodized (can't be anodized, as far as I've ever heard).

As far as the unfinished Al units, yes, I have to get them done before sending the batch to the anodizer. Along with them must go the assorted other mods requested to be anodized...that nasty old "batch" requirement again.


----------



## Ron Schroeder (Dec 17, 2002)

DSpeck,

Will you be making any more in HA later? I was out of town when you closed this order out.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## George Orl (Dec 17, 2002)

Lemlux: I am one of the unnamed brass UBH purchasers I suppose.
Doug: Thanks for sending them out at the same time this week. Guess I will get my new E3 light for xmas after all. 200 lumens with P91 lamp / 6P bezel using E2C adaptor from Sandwich Shop, all in a small E series size! I've been waiting 1+ year for this configuration to be possible.


----------



## lemlux (Dec 17, 2002)

George:

I think we'll be very happy with P91's and our sandwich shop McGizmo adapters.

I'll also be happy with a KL1 driven by 2 @ 2700 mAh A NiMHs.

I wonder how long it will take me to wear out the threads on both adapters.


----------



## DSpeck (Dec 18, 2002)

Ron, I will be offering another run of the UBH in the New Year. Any new projects will have to be accepted only after I get this first lot out to their rightful owners.

George, the mail usually takes about a week to 10 days to get from Canada to the US. You might get it by New Year's, though...






Lemlux, if you wear out this UBH, you'll just have to get another one from the next batch...


----------



## Klaus (Dec 20, 2002)

Doug - just curious - any UBH news ?

Thx

Klaus


----------



## DSpeck (Dec 20, 2002)

Nothing new to report, I'll give the usual Monday update on Monday.


----------



## lemlux (Dec 20, 2002)

Doug:

Even if I don't wear out the threads I'll probably need to get a HA version for days when I feel too weak to carry the heavy brass version loaded with heavy A NiMHs.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 21, 2002)

[email protected]

Klaus


----------



## Klaus (Dec 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by DSpeck:
> *Nothing new to report, I'll give the usual Monday update on Monday.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Really curious - its Monday

















Klaus


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Dec 23, 2002)

Second that, Klaus!!


----------



## Glow Bug (Dec 23, 2002)

Third that Charles


----------



## Catdaddy (Dec 23, 2002)

hello?


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 23, 2002)

I wouldn't be surprised if Doug got into a real time crunch, what with exams, a greater than expected mod load and the holidays. Hopefully it's not a technical glitch.

I privately assumed we'd probably get the UBH some time in January.

Brightnorm


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Dec 24, 2002)

I hadn't realized Doug was so swamped with orders. I originally thought my 2C pack was going to arrive sometime in November (allowing for the Bureau*Rats* in Customs, Homeland Security, DoJ, and Postal Inspectors).

Best case: It will be delivered to my door, although vastly delayed, due to bureau*rat*ic dithering.

Middle case: It will be seized and blown up, cause the idiots think it is a bomb.

Worst case: I will have to go to the main post office, to supposedly pick it up, only to be arrested by the FBI, cause they believe it is bomb parts. Even if I take a pair of C cells and Arc LS, I can't convince them otherwise.

The reason for this, is I got myself on the List of suspected Subversives/Terrorists .


----------



## DSpeck (Dec 24, 2002)

You guys have hit it on the head. It's been busy the last couple of weeks, what with exams and the Christmas preparations. I have not fully completed the UBH's, and now the anodizers are closed for the holidays.



Finishing is so close I can taste it, but not quite yet. 

I realize the impatience is rising - I can feel it from here.



They will be ready to go the first chance in January that I can go to the anodizers (i.e. as soon as they open again). The brass UBHs, which do not go to the anodizers, will be sent out likely next Monday. Stay tuned for the early reports from the brass UBH owners.

Merry Christmas to all, and keep it bright for the holidays!


----------



## zackhugh (Dec 25, 2002)

Doug:

Merry Christmas!

I'm waiting along with the others to use your UBH. I'm guessing that part of the anxiousness is because of the E2C adaptor that a number of us have and want to try. It doesn't help that not only can we use KL1, Ex, and Arc LS heads, but also 6P, C2, M2 and KL3 heads with various battery/lamp combinations. It's enough to drive one mad! But thanks again for your work on this and I will wait patienly for hopefully only a little bit longer.

Steve


----------



## monanza (Dec 25, 2002)

I am looking forward to the UBH so I can try the 2800mAH A NiMH I ordered from Quest. Runtime tests are awaiting. If the Quest units work well they are less expensive than the 2100mAH AA from onlybatteries.com.


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 29, 2002)

(Bump)

Brightnorm


----------



## DSpeck (Dec 30, 2002)

Here's another Monday update:

Been busy the last few days in the shop, so I did make progress. All of the UBH's in the first batch are ready to go. Now I have to make another set of 5 (4 Al, 1 brass) from scratch, which will be done this week. To take a break from the UBH's, I also did a couple of the non-UBH projects which have to go in for the anodizing batch, including a 4AA holder for the E2 head, and a 1AA extender for the UBH to use with the KL1 head, giving it 4.5v to run from. Should add to the runtime...

Happy New Year to everyone on the CPF, and may you all have a BRIGHT new year!


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Dec 30, 2002)

Just wondering if you got the Arc LS 2C pack done yet, since it supposed to go to the anodizer with this UBH batch.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 30, 2002)

Doug, with all due respect, how much longer for the UBH? Can you narrow it down to a week, a month, sometime before summer-2003? I'm not meaning to sound like a pr*** about it, but it's certaining been quite awhile for these to be completed. I can appreciate your duties to school and I've been understanding of that, but I'm not real keen on the idea of these being held up now because of other HA needs for other projects.


----------



## DSpeck (Dec 30, 2002)

Nascar, the UBH project should be done and mailed by the end of January. All but 4 of the Al UBH's are done, and several of the additional projects are also done. By the end of the week, I expect to have completed the extra UBH's, and most if not all of the other projects. Then it will be up to the anodizer and the mercies (!) of the postal system. I won't be delaying the shipping once I get them back from the anodizer, believe me!





Once again, thanks to you and all my customers for their patience and understanding. You guys are great!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks Doug. I appreciate the update and your efforts in making this available to us.


----------



## brightnorm (Jan 3, 2003)

(Bump)


----------



## lemlux (Jan 3, 2003)

Doug:

When did (will) the first batch of brass UBH's be presented to the post office?

Thanks.


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 3, 2003)

The first batch of brass UBH's is 3/4 done; that is, I have 3 out of 4 of the bodies done. Once I get the 4th one done (this weekend?), I will offer them to the people who ordered them in order of the placing of the order. Each one is a little different from the others, aesthetically speaking. I've tested each one, and the function is fine, but the knurling bands are each different. 

I'll put up a picture, and notify each person in order, so they can take their choice. I realize making them all the same would have been a bit better, but due to various machining steps, sometimes the knurling was dinged up, and had to be compensated for...




They are all pretty, though, so nobody will be disappointed... I hope!


----------



## lemlux (Jan 3, 2003)

Doug:

These UBH's are even more customized than I imagined. The choice process you describe sounds like fun. 

My guess is that I'm either brass order #3 or #4. I'm likely to receive something I'm delighted to have and feel envious all at the same time. At least I'm less likely to be paralyzed by my inability to choose between four works of art. At worst, I'll have to flip a coin between two appealing choices.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 5, 2003)

BTTT again - isn´t it Monday





Klaus


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 5, 2003)

Fer cryin' out loud, Klaus, you have to wait for Mondays for updates...














Just as a heads-up, I finally got all of the brass UBH's done. I will be posting pictures tomorrow for the people who purchased them, and after their choices are made, I will post the pictures here for everyone else's perusal...





I still have to make the adapters for the brass units, but I will do that Monday night, while waiting for the replies from the emails.


----------



## avusblue (Jan 5, 2003)

OK this may be a really stupid question (or several of them . . .)

1) Is this a tube that lets me use the extra head from my E2e that I removed to put on my KL1? Right now it's going to waste in a drawer, unless I can find someone that wants to sell just a headless body of an E2e.

2) Is there a picture somewhere to see it?

3) How do I order one (or it seems like I need to be in the good graces of Doug to get on a waiting list?)

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Roy (Jan 5, 2003)

Pictures of the UBH are on the first couple of pages of this thread.


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 5, 2003)

The full description of the UBH is on page 1 of this thread. Pictures of the prototypes are on page 2 or 3. The ordering list is closed right now, but I will be opening it again to take more orders later on this month (end of the month, likely), once I have mailed off the current order.

The next batch(es) will be limited to 10 at a time. It has taken way too long to get the first batch done, so the limited size of the batch will help to speed up the delivery. Doing the same operation 10 times in a row will not be nearly so bad as doing it 27 times in a row was...


----------



## brightnorm (Jan 6, 2003)

(bump)


----------



## extreme_pyro (Jan 7, 2003)

Doug:

As these are custom made can one be ordered with caps made for the ends as I want to have a second as a spare battery carrier. Can't wait to order when you start taking new ones.


----------



## brightnorm (Jan 9, 2003)

(Bump)


----------



## monanza (Jan 9, 2003)

svenlights, dspeck,

I know I'm stating the obvious but one end already fits the SF Z52, 3, and 4 LOTC. While $16 may be a bit too much for a cap it does allow you to simply reload your light like you would a hand gun. No need to fiddle around with tailcaps and what not. In any case the UBH is rather expensive as a spares carrier only. While we are at it why not add a head to the UBH and cap and have yourself a double redundancy



.

Cheers.


----------



## Catdaddy (Jan 9, 2003)

Crap! I just want mine.


----------



## monanza (Jan 9, 2003)

Yeah me too! I can feel the sweat beading on my forehead as I count the days down. Only a couple of weeks left of nail-biting anticipation. I hope!


----------



## zackhugh (Jan 10, 2003)

In keeping with the general feeling of excitement, may I offer a modified quote from "The Shawshank Redemption":

I find I'm so excited I can barely sit still or hold a thought in my head. I think it's the excitement only a flashaholic can feel. A flashaholic at the end of a long wait whose conclusion is uncertain. I hope I can see my universal battery holder. I hope to load in batteries and shine some light. I hope the UBH is as nice and versatile as it has been in my dreams. I hope.




Steve


----------



## Klaus (Jan 10, 2003)

Drooling too 

Klaus


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by DSpeck:
> *Fer cryin' out loud, Klaus, you have to wait for Mondays for updates...
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">When are these pictures going to be posted, so those who purchased can choose?


----------



## lemlux (Jan 10, 2003)

this_is_Nascar:

I was brass UBH purchaser #4 of 4. Doug emailed me a picture of all four on Tuesday, 1/7. At that time he also advised me which three had previously been chosen by those ahead of me. The choices have all been made.

It is Doug's decision when he'll post the pictures -- perhaps in a way that solicits future order preferences.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 10, 2003)

I don't understand. I paid for 2-full units many, many months ago. Doug has not contacted me at all.


----------



## lemlux (Jan 10, 2003)

this_is_nascar:

Did you purchase brass or aluminum? I'm not aware of any decision-related reasons that would cause Doug to directly contact the aluminum people.


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 10, 2003)

Nascar, the brass units are the only ones finished. I have contacted the people who bought them, and they have indicated their preferences. You can see a picture of the brass units here. 

They will be sent out on Wednesday, likely, as I ran out of the plastic for the spacers, and had to order more, which should be here Monday. I'll make the spacers Monday/Tuesday, and in the meantime, I'll get the rest of the UBHs in Al done. The small remainder of the batch is 1/2 done already, and I'll be spending Sunday in the shop trying to complete the rest of them. 

I have a lot of the spacers cut, and the rest will go reasonably quickly. That means I should be able to get the UBHs to the anodizers next Friday, if all goes well. Fingers crossed, everyone!


----------



## zackhugh (Jan 10, 2003)

Doug,

Wow! The brass ones are nice. I personally like the third one from the left best (seems to balance the unit nicely in halves). Now I will really be anxious to see my aluminum one. Good work!

Steve


----------



## Klaus (Jan 13, 2003)

Hmmh, 

1/10 - possibly next friday for the anodizing ... 

12/30 - 4 UBHs to be done - by the end of the week .. to the anodizer

12/24 - first chance in January for the anodizer

12/18 - you might get it by New Year´s .....

12/16 - I can likely get the order to the anodizer this week ..

12/2 - hang in there it won´t be much longer

11/28 - to get them out by christmas will take all my time

11/27 - second deadline

11/3 - deadline for HAIII

9/24 - My current delivery time is about 6 weeks right now

Klaus


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's your Monday update.

I finished the run of aluminum UBHs this weekend. I will be taking it in to the anodizer this Friday. I don't have an estimate as to the delivery date, but I will post when I have that info.

BTW, I have an extra brass unit. It is the one on the left in the photo at the link above. Please email me if you are interested in it, first come first served. It is the one with the heat-shrink tubeing on the handle (better for cold/hot temperatures than the bare brass).


----------



## TOB9595 (Jan 13, 2003)

Klaus I too share your impatience. It is taking a while with many, many delays. 
I am looking forward to the product.
Doug I hope you get the UBH's to the anodizer this time. Looking forward to the swift anodizing of these nifty things.
Guestimating mid-February for delivery????
Tom


----------



## CiTY (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, In that case, HAPPY VALENTINES DAY to OURSELVES! What a surprise, what gift!


----------



## r2 (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's hoping that the anodizer doesn't mess anything up. No anodized threads, etc., that would basically make the UBH non-functional.

- Russ


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 13, 2003)

The threads will be masked off, so that should be OK.

Charles, I have the battery compartment done, and I will be doing the head + ring tonight. It will be ready for the anodizers in this batch.


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks, Doug.


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 14, 2003)

Well, the plan is to ship by the end of the month. If so, delivery is likely by mid-February, yes. The vagaries of the Post Office are out of my hands.


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Jan 14, 2003)

Don't forget customs usually takes a couple of weeks to clear (US Customs, that is).

Doug, I hope you got my custom 2C Arc LS pack ready for the anodizer for this batch.


----------



## Aluminum Junkie (Jan 14, 2003)

DSpeck - I would be interested in the extra brass unit you mentioned earlier if it is still available. I have forgotten if I pay now or later, let me know and I will PayPal if needed. Great work!!!

Aluminum Junkie

I may have to change my name if this keeps up.


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 14, 2003)

Aluminum Junkie, no-one has paid for it yet, so if you want it (be sure it's the one you want - it's the one with the black handle in the photo listed above) you can claim it. Please send the Paypal to me at [email protected], for however much of the kit you need (just body, body and spacers, etc.) plus shipping.

If you need more info, please email me at the address above.


----------



## Aluminum Junkie (Jan 14, 2003)

DSpeck - Per earlier part of thread, I have PayPaled you $57.00 for the complete kit in brass. I hope that is correct, if not just drop a PM and I will take care of it.

Thanks, Aluminum/Brass Junkie


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes, I got the Paypal, so it's yours. The last brass UBH of this run is claimed. I will send it with the rest of them this week. Trying very hard for Wednesday (tomorrow) for mailing...


----------



## Klaus (Jan 16, 2003)

BTTT

Any brass units shipped out ?
Al units ready for anodizing ?

Klaus


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 16, 2003)

The brass units were mailed yesterday (Wednesday). I emailed the recipients to notify them yesterday evening. As I mentioned in my Monday update for this week, I have the Al units ready for anodizing.

Klaus, please do not keep asking, because it will not speed up the process. 

I will be taking the batch in for anodizing Friday or Monday, as I still have a couple of little things to get done for it. I will be contacting the anodizers to make arrangements today.


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 16, 2003)

Update: I spoke to the anodizers, and they will accept the order on Monday. They say about 5 working days, so it looks like I will be able to begin mailing off packages in 2 weeks. 

Just trying to keep everyone in the loop...


----------



## GJW (Jan 16, 2003)

So which of the brass versions most resembles the AL?


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 16, 2003)

Most of the aluminum ones are like the 3rd from the left in the picture of the brass units I posted above. They have one band in the middle, with the rest of the grip knurled. It seemed a simple but attractive look, so I went with that.

Enjoy!


----------



## ola larsson (Jan 16, 2003)

What type of battery is supposed to be used in this device?


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 16, 2003)

please see page 1 of this thread, near the bottom, for a summary of this universal battery holder's (UBH) abilities.


----------



## zackhugh (Jan 17, 2003)

Doug,

Thanks for the update (even if it's between Mondays).

Steve


----------



## brightnorm (Jan 19, 2003)

(bump)


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 20, 2003)

Another Monday update:

The batch of stuff has been delivered to the anodizers. It will be ready next week some time (not sure exactly when), so I will not have anything more to report until I can pick up the batch.

See? Thnings are progressing!


----------



## GJW (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by DSpeck:
> *Most of the aluminum ones are like the 3rd from the left in the picture of the brass units I posted above. They have one band in the middle, with the rest of the grip knurled. It seemed a simple but attractive look, so I went with that.
> 
> Enjoy!
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yeah!
That would have been my choice


----------



## Klaus (Jan 20, 2003)

Mmmmh,

Doug - you posted "most" will be like that - so this implies that there are different ones too - will you do some kind of "see and choose" like you did with the brass units - or by random - or the ugliest ones to those who where the most impatient and bugged you the most ?





Klaus


----------



## lemlux (Jan 20, 2003)

Klaus .. Let's see. 

"Klaus" has three of the same letters in similar locations as "Kluge".

In English a "kluge" is a series of mismatched parts that are put together to do something that is normally done by something with a specific functional design.

I think your UBH is likely to be pieces of three rejects that broke apart on the lathe and are held together by duct tape and bailing wire. 
Doug is trying to anodize the bailing wire but may have problems with the duct tape.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 20, 2003)

Sorry but does that mean that duct tape can´t be anodized





Klaus


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 20, 2003)

I didn't say that, he did...





There are a few different units (very few), which I will send to those folks who ordered 2 units, so that they can distinguish between them easily. If there are any left over, I will offer them to those who ordered early. 

As with the brass units, only the knurling/turned rings are different - the functioning is the same.

And btw, I don't have to anodize the duct tape, it comes in different colours.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh wow - different colours too





Klaus


----------



## brightnorm (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by DSpeck:
> *....There are a few different units (very few), which I will send to those folks who ordered 2 units, so that they can distinguish between them easily. If there are any left over, I will offer them to those who ordered early.
> 
> As with the brass units, only the knurling/turned rings are different - the functioning is the same.
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Doug, I would be grateful if my two UBH's can both have the preferred single central smooth band ("3rd from left").

If this isn't possible I will (regretfully) understand.

Brightnorm


----------



## CiTY (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey Brightnorm, what do you mean by "grateful"?


----------



## lemlux (Jan 21, 2003)

My Brass UBH and full spacer kit just arrived on the seventh day. Am I the earliest recipient?

It's the October vintage prototype from Doug's picture, and its just as beautiful as it's picture (except for a natural slight 3-month tarnish). My inclination is to avoid the use of brasso.

The popular two-band knurling is very comfortable. (Who feared it looked "ouchy"?) 

I'll play with it tonight.

Thanks again, Doug.


----------



## brightnorm (Jan 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by CiTY:
> *Hey Brightnorm, what do you mean by "grateful"?
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">It's a substitute for stronger language.





BN


----------



## Roy (Jan 22, 2003)

I got my Brass UBH and spacer kit yesterday also. Here's what it looks like with the HA KL-1:





As soon as I get the brass C>E adapter I'll put up a picture of the UBH with a KL-3 and one with the UBH and a C size Bezel


----------



## brightnorm (Jan 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by Roy:
> *I got my Brass UBH and spacer kit yesterday also. Here's what it looks like with the HA KL-1:
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Roy, 

Could you tell us the length (KL1) and weight? Looking forward to a runtime test!

Brightnorm


----------



## Roy (Jan 22, 2003)

It is 6 3/8 inches long, just a bit shorter than is appears on my screen. Weighs several ounces, but I don't have any way to come up with an exact number. A runtime plot is under way with the KL-1 and 3x123. Using Surefire batteries this time.


----------



## brightnorm (Jan 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by Roy:
> *It is 6 3/8 inches long, just a bit shorter than is appears on my screen. Weighs several ounces, but I don't have any way to come up with an exact number. A runtime plot is under way with the KL-1 and 3x123. Using Surefire batteries this time.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Thanks Roy

BN


----------



## brightnorm (Jan 23, 2003)

(bump)


----------



## brightnorm (Jan 23, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 24, 2003)

I spoke to the anodizer this afternoon, and they said the order should be done by the middle of next week or so. That means I may be able to begin shipping a few out by Friday Jan 31, but don't hold your breath! (That's a hint, Klaus!)









I still have a bunch of the spacers to complete, so bear that in mind.


----------



## Wolfen (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks for the up date Doug.


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Doug.


----------



## Aluminum Junkie (Jan 24, 2003)

Doug,

I received my order earlier this week, but have not been able to advise you on my impressions. I was the last one to get a brass unit. The unit I received was the shrink tube version. VERY NICE WORK! I am very happy with both the UBH, and the quality of the battery adaptors. At first I thought I might not like the shrink tube version, but on second thought, it is perfect. As you know, brass has a habit of making a mess of sweaty hands not to mention the smell. Thanks for the great mod. I may also want one in aluminum if there are any overruns, just drop me a line if there are extras.

Aluminum Junkie


----------



## brightnorm (Jan 24, 2003)

I hope that some of the lucky early UBH receivers can start posting test results (esp with KL1).

Brightnorm


----------



## CiTY (Jan 24, 2003)

Doug, color will the HA-III anodizing be? Black, green, gray, red, blue, pink, natural?


----------



## Klaus (Jan 25, 2003)

The brass UBH looks so cool - the HAIII will be even better








Can´t wait





Klaus


----------



## monanza (Jan 25, 2003)

CiTY, on page 2 of this thread Doug says it will be natural HA III.


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 25, 2003)

Yes, the HA3 will be "natural" colour. That means it will be a sort of khaki/brown colour, like the Arc-LS or the Surefire HA3 models. It was done that way to try to match the models above, but since there are variations between batches in even those companies, as long as the colour is close, it will be fine.

Aluminum Junkie, I do not believe there are any extras, even though I started out with some. There were a couple of goof-ups during production, as you might expect, so I ended up with just the right number of UBHs. Next run, I'll try and make a couple of extras.


----------



## Aluminum Junkie (Jan 25, 2003)

Doug, Thanks for the update on availability. I will keep an eye out for your next run.

Aluminum Junkie


----------



## George Orl (Jan 25, 2003)

Doug,
My brass UBH arrived today! Great workmanship. I assembled it with my c adapter using p91 lamp and got E3C 200 as I call it. Thought it worthy of a separate post, see "E3C 200 lumen small and bright". I am very pleased.
George


----------



## brightnorm (Jan 27, 2003)

Yet another (bump). I will keep bumping this to keep it on the front page.

BN


----------



## Klaus (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by DSpeck:
> *
> 
> so I will not have anything more to report until I can pick up the batch.
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Seems we´ll have to wait for Doug to pick things up - hopefully soon though

Klaus


----------



## Klaus (Jan 29, 2003)

BTTT to keep from falling off the screen


----------



## Catdaddy (Jan 29, 2003)

I am just curious and have honestly forgotten. How long has it been anyway?


----------



## Roy (Jan 29, 2003)

Brass C>E adapters?


----------



## Klaus (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by Roy:
> *Brass C>E adapters?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">At least no HAIII batch requirement for those





Klaus


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 30, 2003)

Well, here's the announcement you've all been waiting for:

THE UBHs ARE BACK FROM ANODIZING, AND THEY LOOK GOOD!

So do the other mods...





I'll take some pictures today or tomorrow, and get them up where you can see them.

Now: I have to complete the spacers for these kits, so I will be sending them out over the course of a few days. I intend to make about a half-dozen or so sets today, and then as many again each day for the next few days, until they are completed. I will be sending them out as I complete the spacers, so all of the UBHs should be shipped by next Friday at the latest. I think the HA3 looks pretty good, and the colour is close to the SF and Arc products I have, so they are fine that way too. I think those who ordered the first batch will be pleased with the outcome when they finally get them...


----------



## CiTY (Jan 30, 2003)

Doug,
Great news! Just don't drop any... 
I guess you'll beat the McLux out the door.
Look forward to the Pictures.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 30, 2003)

@DOUG 

as I didn´t ordered any spacers - could you sent mine right away ?






Klaus


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks Doug. I can't wait for my (2) complete sets.


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 30, 2003)

Nascar, do you want two standard units, or 1 standard and one different? Different just refers to the pattern of knurling on the barrel, no functional differences. I'll send you a link to a pic of the odd ones, so you can decide. In fact, all of the people who ordered more than one of these units will have this choice (there aren't that many).


----------



## revolvergeek (Jan 30, 2003)

Excellent!! I can't wait to see how my 4AA barrel turned out!





Send me an email and we will discuss what I owe you for it.


----------



## Okie (Jan 30, 2003)

Great News! I'm looking forward to receiving my standard ubh. I can't wait to see pics of the finished units too.


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Jan 31, 2003)

Looks like we are the final stage before shipping. In theory, I will see mine (custom Arc LS 2C pack) by the end of February. I am a paranoid pessimist, when it comes to US Customs.


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 31, 2003)

I'll send out the pics this evening.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by DSpeck:
> *Nascar, do you want two standard units, or 1 standard and one different? Different just refers to the pattern of knurling on the barrel, no functional differences. I'll send you a link to a pic of the odd ones, so you can decide. In fact, all of the people who ordered more than one of these units will have this choice (there aren't that many).*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Ok, send me a picture. I haven't seen either one yet.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 1, 2003)

@Doug,

what about posting a pic here for all our enjoyment ?

TIA

Klaus


----------



## Glow Bug (Feb 1, 2003)

Yes, I would like to see one too.


----------



## DSpeck (Feb 1, 2003)

OK, here's the picture of the non-standard UBHs, with a standard on the left for comparison purposes.






Enjoy!


----------



## Klaus (Feb 1, 2003)

Klaus


----------



## zackhugh (Feb 1, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Feb 1, 2003)

Doug emailed me links to 2 pics of my Arc LS custom 2C pack. Here they are, until Doug tells me to edit and remove the links:

http://www3.sympatico.ca/d.speck/new1/2cArc.jpg

http://www3.sympatico.ca/d.speck/new1/2cArc-2.jpg

Nothing but excellence from Doug!


----------



## monanza (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey that is one remarkable beast of a UBH. About how long before you post some runtime plots?





What is that long baby behind the 2c-UBH in the second link?


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Feb 2, 2003)

Monanza;

2C-ubh???? Mine is a special Custom 2C pack for the Arc LS, not a ubh. I didn't even know of the UBH, until I got an email from Doug about anodizing.

The disk you see near the head, is a retainer disk for hanging in a C cell belt holder (aka Mag). Runtime? My current Arc LSes are both Rev1 circuits. 2AA Lithium gets about 7 hours bright light. So I would figure at least twice that for 2C Alkaline. It grew out of a thread to see if it was possible to stuff the Arc LS head into a 2C or 2D Mag. Doug has already done both 1C and 1D packs for the Arc LS, for someone else. This was to increase my battery choice options.

Since this was going to be anodized with the batch of UBHs, I started hanging out in this topic, just to keep abreast of progress. That is when I realized that Doug got swamped with UBH orders. I can certainly see why.





As to your second question, I think that is just one of the UBHs, in a perspective shot. I posted the links he sent me, so all of you could see what was mentioned here on occasion.


----------



## yclo (Feb 2, 2003)

What I really want to know is what are those short tubes in the photo, and what the heck this thing is!?






Re: Long baby is probably this thing: 4AA


----------



## Glow Bug (Feb 2, 2003)

Nice


----------



## revolvergeek (Feb 2, 2003)

Yclo, 

Thanks for the links. I missed those pics.




The 4AA turned out cool!





That other thing looks like a custom built ARC to run on a c cell maybe???


----------



## DSpeck (Feb 2, 2003)

OK, OK, just to satisfy your curiosity(ies)




:

The short tubes are adapters to add 1 battery length (one is AA, the other is 123) to UBHs or to the E1 or 2 series bodies.

The long fellow is the 4AA holder for the E2x head.

The short fat guy next to the Arc-AAA is in fact the C-cell holder for the Arc-AAA head. It will allow a long runtime for camping or that sort of thing. 

These are all custom orders people have asked for.


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by DSpeck:
> *OK, here's the picture of the non-standard UBHs, with a standard on the left for comparison purposes.
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Doug,

I thought the UBH's would be natural HAIII. These appear to be black, or is that just the lighting?

Brightnorm


----------



## GJW (Feb 3, 2003)

They look natural on my screen.
They look a very close match to a KL1 or an ARC-LS.


----------



## Bushman (Feb 3, 2003)

Those do look good! I hope you decide to make another run of these. BTW **GJW** Did you get my email?


----------



## GJW (Feb 3, 2003)

Checking now


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Feb 3, 2003)

My white rev1 Arc SLS has enough mismatching, that it won't matter here. LOL! The head is 2 different colors, throw in the tan color of the 'blem' tsp-123, and I have a tricolor Arc LS.


----------



## DSpeck (Feb 3, 2003)

To ease your concerns, the HA is indeed natural, just like the Arc-LS and SF lights. The colour match is pretty good, so the UBH will look perfectly normal with your other lights...





A side note: the anodizer did not mask off the ends of the threads (the part around the openings, top and bottom), so I have to very carefully turn off a couple of thou to get back to bare metal.



This means I will have to ship out the lights as I finish this proces, and test each one so that I am sure it works (at least with my test units, of which I have several types). I have completed some of the full kits, and will be packing and mailing them tomorrow (Tuesday). The rest will be attended to this weekend, (it's a busy week for me this week) I hope. 

I realize you folks are anxious to get your lights, and I am anxious for you all to get them.

I am planning on an announcement this week on availablity of another run of the UBHs, which I will post in a new thread started for the purpose. I have been doing some research into having the next batch CNC'd, and I sent out several RFQs today. I should hear back from the companies tomorrow or Wednesday, and then I will be able to say how big a batch I will be offering for the next run. Keep your fingers crossed for a favourable result, please!


----------



## monanza (Feb 3, 2003)

Doug,

Yippee. If you do get reasonable quotes on the CNC'd units you will make many of us happy. I will keep my fingers crossed. I would be in for a couple more units.

Anyway I can't wait for my UBH from this run. I need to do that runtime test with the 2800mAH A-NiMH batteries.

Cheers.


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by GJW:
> *They look natural on my screen.
> They look a very close match to a KL1 or an ARC-LS.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">GJW,

When I hold my E2e's or ARC's up to the screen they do seem fairly similar, but when I look at them under the light there's a clear difference. 

I guess I'll find out soon.

BN


----------



## Zhang Fei (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm stoked about this.

Waiting patiently.

ZF


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by monanza:
> *....reasonable quotes on the CNC'd units......
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">CNC = one of these? Please define

"CNC" 

Thanks,
Brightnorm


----------



## yclo (Feb 4, 2003)

CNC = Computer Numeric(al) Control 

This is the one.

Means that in you enter the dimensions of what you want into a computer, then the computer tells the lathe (or whatever machine) how to cut the stuff.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 5, 2003)

LOL,

means Doug just enters the number of UBHs he wants into that magical UBH generating machine - I mean I even expected some left-over after seeing that huge pile of UBH´s of all different sizes which I guess Doug also left unattended overnight - you never know what happens then





Klaus


----------



## Wolfen (Feb 5, 2003)

Doug,
They do look good! Please email me when my kit is shipped.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## DSpeck (Feb 5, 2003)

Don't worry, guys, I will notify each of you when your kit is shipped. I have several ready to go out today, in fact. I will email the recipients once the packages are actually in the mail.

I really wish I had the "magical UBH generating machine", but someone else does, so I have to pay them to get some of the UBHs...





I have had one quote, and it looks like I will have to have a batch of 50 made up to get the best deal. I will wait until I hear the final quotes from each company, but I would like to get an idea of the amount of interest in these. 

Could I have an indication of whether there is enough interest for this size of run, please?


----------



## Ron (Feb 5, 2003)

I would be in for 1 or 2 depending on the final cost.


----------



## dark star (Feb 5, 2003)

I want one !!!

Ron 1 or 2
dark star 1


----------



## Klaus (Feb 5, 2003)

Doug,

count me in for one more depending on cost

You should post this as a "feeler" in B/S/T as well

Klaus


----------



## Aluminum Junkie (Feb 5, 2003)

Doug,
I would be interested in another kit. Also need the size on the tail o-ring. My brass unit did not get one. I have a box o-rings, so if you can specify size I will fix it. Changed heads from KL1 to E2E the other night and really like the flexibility. Thanks.

Aluminum Junkie


----------



## DSpeck (Feb 5, 2003)

Aluminum Junkie: the O-ring from your E series body is what fits on there. You might want to temporarily scavenge the one from there...

I think the O-ring is a 1/2" OD, with 1/16" material. Something around this size will work, anyway.

Glad you like the UBH.





To all, I will be posting tomorrow about the CNC units. The price will be the same as the first run. I'll post a feeler in the BST forum, too.


----------



## SAK (Feb 5, 2003)

I ABSOLUTELY want a UBH from your next run (with all spacers.) Sign me up!


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by yclo:
> *CNC = Computer Numeric(al) Control
> 
> This is the one.
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Thanks yclo.

BN


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 5, 2003)

Doug,

I'll go for at least one more

Brightnorm


----------



## Sigman (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm interested, but where are you guys getting your bezels and tailcaps? Are you cannibalizing good SureFire & ARC LS torches for the versatility? This will work with both LOTC and non-LOTC yes?


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 5, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## lemlux (Feb 5, 2003)

Doug:

I'll take another, HAIII Aluminum this time for variety.

Sigman:

SF E series tailcaps cost something like $12.95. The bezel can be a KL1 or, with a McGizmo E<C adapter, any SF P, D, or Z series normal or Turbo head or the M2 head.

By comparison, a D3 body sells for around $35 and tailcaps vary by functionality up to around $30.


----------



## Sigman (Feb 5, 2003)

Well now that I'm "edgykated"...*I'm in for at least 1 set with spacers*.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Feb 5, 2003)

Now that I'm onto this...put me in cue for one!


----------



## monanza (Feb 5, 2003)

I'll take several. I may be interested in as many as 5 or 6 pieces (price is really critical here). Probably unanodized - I'll get them anodized on my end.

Cheers.


----------



## extreme_pyro (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm in for two unless the price goes up considerably for the cnc version. Then it would be only one.
Thanxs


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 6, 2003)

Doug,

I'm updating my previous request. I'm in for two more.

Brightnorm


----------



## DSpeck (Feb 6, 2003)

Monanza, please email me privately for your UBH requirements.

Thanks all for your support and interest. I am going to start a new topic here in the Mods forum for the second run, and I will quote the details of the UBH's versatility, etc, for those who have joined in after the first run. Please post followup comments and so on in that thread.

Once again, thanks for everyone's show of interest and support. This next run should be even better than the first!


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Feb 8, 2003)

I will happy when my custom 2C Arc LS pack finally gets shipped. Even happier if it arrives here (have doubts about Customs and what they *think* it might be).


----------



## spinkid (Feb 8, 2003)

I just orderd my UBH kit from the 2nd batch. When someone gets one, can you please post a pic of it with a ARC LS head. My curiosity is killing me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DSpeck (Feb 8, 2003)

Here you go: the UBH with an Arc-LS head. Looks good!






and the whole thing:


----------



## zackhugh (Feb 8, 2003)

Hey, that IS nice. A good match.


----------



## spinkid (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks for the photo. That sure does look great. Now I am even more anxious to get one.


----------



## CM (Feb 9, 2003)

That's REAL nice work! Can anyone show the UBH next to a stock Arc LS 2AA power pack or an E2x with a KL1? I'm trying to guage relative length since this will be my EDC and length is very important.

TIA
CM


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by CM:
> *That's REAL nice work! Can anyone show the UBH next to a stock Arc LS 2AA power pack or an E2x with a KL1? I'm trying to guage relative length since this will be my EDC and length is very important.
> 
> TIA
> CM*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Mine hasn't arrived yet but it should be about 6.5" from front of KL1 to end of tail button. That's probably accurate to about .25". I think someone quoted 6 3/8".

Brightnorm


----------



## Klaus (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by Roy:
> *It is 6 3/8 inches long, just a bit shorter than is appears on my screen. Weighs several ounces, but I don't have any way to come up with an exact number. A runtime plot is under way with the KL-1 and 3x123. Using Surefire batteries this time.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">ARC LSw2AA and E2wKL1 are both about 5" 1/8 - so the UBH is roughly one 123 longer which absolutely makes sense compared to the E2e - regarding the ARC LS its the switch which makes it longer - don´t have any date for the ARC 2AA pack with TSP but it might be similar.

Klaus


----------



## Klaus (Feb 10, 2003)

So excited






Just today my UBH HA came in - and it was worth the wait !

Congrats and thanks to Doug for great work 

Klaus


----------



## monanza (Feb 10, 2003)

Does that mean you won't be hanging around to egg Doug on



? Congrats and enjoy it. Mine has not arrived yet so I am reduced to second hand reports.

Anyone have plans to test runtime with A size NimH? I'll be testing mine when it comes in.

Cheers.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 10, 2003)

monanza,

tried to do some A cell runtime test but found that one of the cells used was bad or not properly charged - light went dimmer befor 3 hours - one cell at 1.05V the other at 1.28V - right now I´m charging a couple of cells and will test again. Clark tested the 2700mna Sanyo A´s to run around 3 1/2 hours in regulation.

You might try to look up CM´s threads about modding the KL1 to 5W - there is some talk about the KL1 circuit and the baseline is that the circuit is using an IC which operating voltage is 2.5V - which means Chris (CM) found the reason for the KL1 not operating as well with just 1 cell or two NiNMh/NiCds as the IC won´t properly regulate anymore when voltage drops too much (I think to around 2.25V or so) - if you compare the 1 x 123 runtime and Brocks data on 2 Alkalines or 2 NiMhs all of those are well below what one would expect given the current draw and 2 x 123 runtime - considering the 2.5V operating voltage everything starts to make sense - as the IC doesn´t regulate anymore a lot of juice is left in the single 123 cell of the NiMh/NiCd pair.

Just my 2 €cents

Klaus


----------



## Roy (Feb 11, 2003)

Here's what the Brass UBH looks like with four Sure Fire bezels....Ex, P3, KL1, and KL3. I don't have an ARC LS to play with. The brass C>E adapter looks really nice.

ADDED:

The UBH+KL3 with 3x123's balances just behind the exposed O-ring. Feels real nice in the hand.


----------



## CiTY (Feb 11, 2003)

Doug, Have you shipped all the UBHs? If not when do you expect to ship them all?


----------



## DSpeck (Feb 11, 2003)

I shipped 6 or 7 more yesterday. I have a few more spacers to do, likely to be finished Thursday afternoon/evening. I will pack and make ready some more packages then. 

I'll try to get out to the post office Friday, but that's Valentines Day, so who knows....?



If not Friday, the entire rest of the batch will go out Monday for sure. All of the UBH bodies are done now, so that worry is out of the way. Just the spacers remain to be finished.

BTW, nice pictures, Roy! Those look great.


----------



## GJW (Feb 11, 2003)

So can I still assume that if I haven't been e-mailed that its not on the way?

*EDIT: Just got the e-mail!*


----------



## monanza (Feb 11, 2003)

Klaus, thanks for the report. I saw your other thread as well. Very interessing. I will be testing mine with an Arc LS. Two 2800mAH should last about 8-9 hours. It's going to require some patience to get the tests done. Especially since I have to run the batteries in.

Doug, can't wait for mine to ship.

Cheers.


----------



## TOB9595 (Feb 13, 2003)

bttt


----------



## Klaus (Feb 14, 2003)

monanza - I VERY much doub you´ll get anywhere near those 8-9 hours you expect - keep us posted.

Klaus


----------



## Roy (Feb 14, 2003)

I finished doing runtime plots on all my UBH combinations yesterday (see the results in the Reviews Forun). I got flat light output for 7+ hours with KL3 using 3x123!


----------



## Glow Bug (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks DSpeck. The wait was WELL worth it!



Your work is superb. Thank you!


----------



## revolvergeek (Feb 14, 2003)

Hey DSpeck,

Has my box of goodies mailed out yet? Very eager to check them out!!


----------



## DSpeck (Feb 14, 2003)

Revolver, it will be going out Monday. I am doing a massive mailing then, and all the completed mods will go out, along with the UBHs. I have a very few battery spacers to complete for the UBHs(will be done Sunday - maybe 1-2 hrs worth), and then the boxes will all be packed and addressed, ready to be mailed on Monday.


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 15, 2003)

My UBH's are beautiful , but I didn't realize they came without o-rings. 

Can anyone tell me what o-rings to get and where to get them? I'm not a modder, so I'm a bit of a novice about these things.

Doug, thanks again for making these lovely creations.

Brightnorm


----------



## Klaus (Feb 15, 2003)

The best fit I found for the tail O-Ring was 12mm dia and 2mm strength at my local hardware supply.

Klaus


----------



## Wolfen (Feb 15, 2003)

I got mine today. Thanks Doug for a super product.





I also need to know the proper O-ring sizes, for the tail and for the head. There are two required for the front if the Arc Ls head is being used, right?


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 15, 2003)

I just finished an informal simultaneous run of E2E+KL1, UBH+KL1, and UBH+KL3. My observations agree quite closely with Roy's figures, though I didn't notice that 6th hour dip registered in his UBH + KL1 test. Mine was an eyeball test, and I checked the lights on average about every 15-20 minutes. Either that dip occurred in between observations or it was idiosyncratic to Roy's particular KL1. My E2E + KL1 made it to about four and a quarter hours before starting to slide.

In terms of EDC I have to rule out the KL3 and decide between 4.25hrs/5.12"/3.3oz or 6.5-6.75 hrs/6.36"/3.9oz. 

Since I always carry enough extra 123's for at least one change of batteries the E2E/KL1 would give me about 8.5hrs of steady light, while the UBH/KL1 with one battery change would yield at least 13 steady hours. I would need one more battery change to approximate that with the E2E/KL1, at which point it wouuld have used 6x123, the same number as the UBH.

When I'm walking/hiking at night I want to change batteries as seldom as possible. Since the UBH/KL1 weighs only .6oz more than the E2E/KL1, the real issue for me would be the extra length.
1 3/8" may seem miniscule, but if you always wear a light, regardless of dress or circumstances that small extra length is worthy of consideration.

I find choosing a new EDC a rather daunting task. My current LED EDC (aside from the ARC AAA LE) is the LS1 (400Mah) 2AA configuration with lithiums.
Although not quite as bright as my E2E/KL1, it illuminates a broader field with a beautifully white beam instead of the KL1's intense purple, and after about 4.5hrs it is just as bright or brighter than the KL1. One of its strongest points is its compact size; it fits neatly into a tiny MAG AAA holster which creates no bulge, even under a tight dress jacket. 

NTL, I am finding full regulation incresingly seductive (as long as you have battery backup), and I may end up with the UBH/KL1. I would certainly use it for hiking, and might even consider the UBH/KL3 for that activity.

There are other wonderful lights out there including creations from our modders and ARC's LS 123. Unfortunately I know of no other lights that combine the features of brightness, lightness, small size and long, steady runtime as impressively as the three lights that I tested.

Doug's lovely UBH has given us options we never had before. My hat's off to him. (And also to McGizmo for the E2C!)

Brightnorm


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by Klaus:
> *The best fit I found for the tail O-Ring was 12mm dia and 2mm strength at my local hardware supply.
> 
> Klaus*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Hi Klaus,

Is that 12mm the inner or outer diameter? Also, do you know the size of the bezel o-rings?

Thanks,

Brightnorm


----------



## Klaus (Feb 16, 2003)

Brightnorm - sorry for being late 12mm ID

Klaus


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by Klaus:
> *Brightnorm - sorry for being late 12mm ID
> 
> Klaus*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">No prob, thanks Klaus

BN


----------



## CiTY (Feb 18, 2003)

Doug, What's the update on the shipments?


----------



## DSpeck (Feb 18, 2003)

Ooops, I forgot to email everybody! ALL of the remaining UBH's from the first run have been mailed off. I'm sorry, and I'll send off a mass email tonight.

They're on their way at last, guys!


----------



## Aluminum Junkie (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey Doug,

Just noticed the adapter shown in Roy's post dated 2-11. Did I miss something here? This looks very nice, but I don't recall ever hearing of this mod, please elaborate. Thanks

Aluminum Junkie


----------



## DSpeck (Feb 19, 2003)

It's called an E2C or E>C adapter. I'm having a quote done on this for a small run of them (in Al, HA3 natural). I'll post officially when I know more (today if I can, otherwise once the CPF is back after maintenance).


----------



## Klaus (Feb 19, 2003)

Doug



pls post today if you can (yes I know I´m impatient)

And here´s the UCH (ultimate carry holster) for the UBH 
















I´m using one of the "old" Nite Ize "Spare Power" holsters - great fit for a UBHwKL1 as those were a bit too long for the the Mags they were originally designed for - and you can also carry a pair of backup L91 Lithiums - its a bit too tight for a spare set of 123´s though. 











Oh and yes - don´t comment on my pics quality - I know that I´m not Shelby-San - just to show the UCH.

Klaus


----------



## yclo (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice pics!





It's the first photo that actually shows the colour of the HA on the UBH, it really matches nicely with the SF parts.

Btw, I noticed that the diameter of the tailcap is slightly larger than the UBH, is that the case?

-YC


----------



## Klaus (Feb 19, 2003)

YC - just very very slightly - I actually realized it on the pics for the first time - doublechecking it is noticeable if you know it and look for it - but only then.

Somehow the pics are strange - this dia difference is much more pronounced on the pic than in real life - also on one pic the flashlight seems much longer than the holster - which isn´t the case - actually when fully inserted the flashlight ends right before the end of the holster. Didn´t I said already I´m not Shelby-San after all





Klaus


----------

